# Canada Bakin! With Q-view



## woundedyak (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a new Pizza stone for the Primo, so I wanted to make a fresh batch of CB for some pies! Started with two loins and cured them for 7days did 1 Cajun and the other cracked pepper with some High Mountain buckboard. Not my favorite way of doing it, but I like to change it up every now and then. Took them out, washed and soaked. Let them air dry for about 24hrs in the frig. Here comes the good part. That evening I went to the local apple works and came across a bottle of local made Black Walnut Syrup. Took it home and came up with the brilliant idea of rubbing one loin down with it! slapped those bad boy's on the WSM and cold smoke for about 9-10 hrs. Took about another 2-3 hrs with some heat to get it too 140. Let them cooled over night in the frig. Cut the cracked pepper with the Walnut syrup this morning and.....It was TERRIBLE!!!! So bummed. The syrup is the only thing I can think of since that was the first time I ever rubbed it down before it went on the smoke. Now the Cajun was outstanding. Very good flavor with a tiny little kick. Anyway's, you can't win them all!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmmm....I have rubbed down with maple syrup and had outstanding results.  Oh well like you said can't win em all.  They do look great!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good------Maybe the syrup just doesn't agree with  the Hi Mt???

Bear


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 24, 2011)

The syrup by itself taste great. With the CB it taste like the syrup is burnt. Who knows?  Anyone have any idea's on how to salvage it? I guess I can bury it in some Pizza sauce and hope for the best. Or maybe give them away as dog treats.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks good! howbout trimming the outside edge? or would you lose too much smoke flavor?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2011)

They sure look good from here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Looks good! howbout trimming the outside edge? or would you lose too much smoke flavor?




Word for word, what I was going to say!!!

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry about the taste but slice it real thin and it should not be a problem...


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 25, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Hmmmm....I have rubbed down with maple syrup and had outstanding results.  Oh well like you said can't win em all.  They do look great!!




He said WALNUT syrup, not Maple. Maybe thats the difference.. Maybe the Walnut is the "off" part in the smoke..


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to re-trim some here in a few and see what happens. I really think it's the walnut syrup itself that makes it taste like concrete dust!


----------

